# 155/80/13 WW Tornell in Central Cali (dirt cheap)



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

A homie told me bout a local shop in central Cali brand new Tornell ww for 160 a set DAMN that's what I said. 220 a set mounted and balance plus tax. I was gonna shoot over there this morning before work but didn't make it. I did call an confirm price and the info was legit. Ima go first thing mañana and get all the 411 and see if he will ship. I'll post pics and any additional info. If your local u can't pass that price up just trying to look out for my fellow riders. No need to pay so much from other riders with such a high mark up. I'll see how many he has in stock.


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Good looking out, in the 831?


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Foolish818 said:


> A homie told me bout a local shop in central Cali brand new Tornell ww for 160 a set DAMN that's what I said. 220 a set mounted and balance plus tax. I was gonna shoot over there this morning before work but didn't make it. I did call an confirm price and the info was legit. Ima go first thing mañana and get all the 411 and see if he will ship. I'll post pics and any additional info. If your local u can't pass that price up just trying to look out for my fellow riders. No need to pay so much from other riders with such a high mark up. I'll see how many he has in stock.


Where this shop at?


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

559 Visalia


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll post everything mañana after I make sure he has them in stock


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> I'll post everything mañana after I make sure he has them in stock


Thanx homie:thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Well if he ain't got them I do in stock 200 no tax I'm just sayin.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> A homie told me bout a local shop in central Cali brand new Tornell ww for 160 a set DAMN that's what I said. 220 a set mounted and balance plus tax. I was gonna shoot over there this morning before work but didn't make it. I did call an confirm price and the info was legit. Ima go first thing mañana and get all the 411 and see if he will ship. I'll post pics and any additional info. If your local u can't pass that price up just trying to look out for my fellow riders. No need to pay so much from other riders with such a high mark up. I'll see how many he has in stock.


Since I'm selling Tornels Im guessing 
You referring to me. Let me break it down for you

Tires cost when buying 25 or more is 39.88
Tax is 8.75 and California charges us 1.75 per tire

Tires 39.88x4=159.52
tax about 14
Tire sales tax 7.00

Total 180.52 

So if u ask me 20 dollar markup ain't much if u have to pay up front and sit on your money. Plus having to buy 25+ again I'm just sayin


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

Damm i just bought mile stars for 232 mounted n balanced


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

good luck on dem brown wall milestars!


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

GT~PLATING said:


> Since I'm selling Tornels Im guessing
> You referring to me. Let me break it down for you
> 
> Tires cost when buying 25 or more is 39.88
> ...


Nah homie ur actual the cheapest in here I'm talking bout people who charge like 275 and up


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Just got back from getting tired got them mounted and balanced. The tires are $160 a set plus tax but price check on the mounting and balance it came out to $250 out the door mounted and balanced. I thought it was a little much for labor but tires are still cheap. He has limited quantity he gets like 3 sets a day but if the demand is there the supply is unlimited. He had 3 sets on hand I bought 2 sets and the other set was spoken for. Give him a call Spanish speaking preferred but his English is ok. It's Tony's tires and wheels is Visalia ca off the 198. Phone #5596361356. Good looking tire I'll post pics in a minute


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tires are hecho mexico and I'm not trying to hate on peoples hustle on slanging tires just trying to give fellow riders a cheaper option.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> Tires are hecho mexico and I'm not trying to hate on peoples hustle on slanging tires just trying to give fellow riders a cheaper option.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BIG E 602 said:


> good luck on dem brown wall milestars!


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> Damm i just bought mile stars for 232 mounted n balanced


Damn homie ur ride is to clean for milestars it's gonna be a bitch to keep those WW white


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> Well if he ain't got them I do in stock 200 no tax I'm just sayin.



will you sell 6 tires? PM me


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

Foolish818 said:


> Damn homie ur ride is to clean for milestars it's gonna be a bitch to keep those WW white


I couldnt find any other and i bought them at tony's thats all he had .gona roll them till i get new ones didnt know they went brown quik if not i woulnt of bought them ...i called other shops and they were talking about 65-80 bucks a tire and sum wont mount


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

they arent that bad homie just clean them good when you wash your car you will be okay.
i hate those tires too but i have a set:happysad:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

87 MONTE LS IN 559 said:


> I couldnt find any other and i bought them at tony's thats all he had .gona roll them till i get new ones didnt know they went brown quik if not i woulnt of bought them ...i called other shops and they were talking about 65-80 bucks a tire and sum wont mount


Yah when I was there tony was asking bout milestars I told him stick with tornels. I've rolled milestars most riders have there just high maintenance. But trust homie with that ride nobody will be tripping on your tires. She's fuccin sexy


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

got me a set of uniroyals on monday for $210 at big brand tires in porterville. but they wont mount. fast tire an wheels in hanford did it for $60. mounted, balanced and chrome valve stems.


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

93 CADDY said:


> got me a set of uniroyals on monday for $210 at big brand tires in porterville. but they wont mount. fast tire an wheels in hanford did it for $60. mounted, balanced and chrome valve stems.


Yup that's a good price for uniroyals just goes to prove the 155/80/13s WW are still out there at your local shops just gotta make some phone calls and there's a pretty strong lowriding community in the 559 but I'm sure local shops in every community that carry them just have to get out there and find them.


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Yup that's true. Starting to see some more cars around here in Hanford. But nobody will carry them in stock here. I got lucky, my boy jus stared workin at big brand tires in porterville.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Came across a set of 155/80/13 Cornells at a local tire shop here in 559. I found them while snooping around in the back. Owner forgot he even had them. Goes to show THIER OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I got me a extra set of cornells in the storage. Saving them for a rainy day. Lol.


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cornell's are still the shit and couldn't beat the price


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cornell's are still the shit and couldn't beat the price wish they were still in production


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Just call n they told me $55 each carry out


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

bullet one said:


> Just call n they told me $55 each carry out


I think he prob jacked up prices cuz all kinds of people been going and picking them up I can show the receipt they were $40 a tire when I picked up mine


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I went on thurs and he tried to get me for $232 carry out on 4. Told him about $160 a set and said never that price. I laughed and said I'll pass. But does have them and look nice.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TOO BAD THIER CANNT BE A SET PRICE,EVERYBODY WANTS TO COMEUP ON SUM EXTRA FERIA ON WHAT THEY CALL A SO CALLED MARKUP,1 WOULD BE THINKING,AS SOON AS THE JENTE HEARS THAT YOU GOT THEM ON SALE,YOU'ED BE SLANGIN THEM LEFT N RIGHT LIKE HOTCAKES,THEY'ED BE THE 1 IN THE TOWN HOOKIN UP EVERY1....BUT IN REALITY,GET THEM CHEAP,MARK'EM UP,MAKE MORE FERIA....MY .02'S


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

I still got them 200 carry out the door no bullshit here


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BET IF YOU SELL'UM FOR 180,YOU'ED HAVE A HELLA LOT MORE BUISNESS......MY .02'S


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

daomen said:


> BET IF YOU SELL'UM FOR 180,YOU'ED HAVE A HELLA LOT MORE BUISNESS......MY .02'S


I'm selling 40-50 sets a week at 200 why lower my price


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wish you (gt plating) were closer would have loaded up on a few sets already. Where you located again?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NEAR DISNYLAND N ANGEL STADIUM,IN SANTA ANA


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82 (Oct 27, 2011)

GT~PLATING said:


> Since I'm selling Tornels Im guessing
> You referring to me. Let me break it down for you
> 
> Tires cost when buying 25 or more is 39.88
> ...


 CAN U PM PRICE ON A SET W/ SHIPPING TO 60804


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

daomen said:


> NEAR DISNYLAND N ANGEL STADIUM,IN SANTA ANA




K, thanks.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

i went to tonys and he wanted $250 for the sets. wtf


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

he$250 out the door or mounted?


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

When I got mine the tires were 160 labor was like 75 which I thought was a lot it came out to 250 mounted out the door


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll put it like this a homie told me that he got a set of Tornels there for 160 and mounted out the door for 232 out the door I went 2 days later and I ended up paying 250 mounted. I think he's jacking up the prices like every1 else. Sorry homies I was jus trying to look out for fellow riders but sounds like he's just trying to hustle people now. There another shop right down the road that has tiger paws for 300 mounted and balanced out the door don't kno how much just for tires tho


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well I don't matter no more, that's what he is probably doing. Can't blame him, figured if have so many calls or customers going by asking about those tires he said damn I could make some money on them. Oh well, but at least he got 13" ww tires.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG E 602 said:


> good luck on dem brown wall milestars!


i know right lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Foolish818 said:


>


these dont look bad .after i burn up my fr380's ill have these ready to mount on.uffin:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I feel u nothing like those fr380s


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Fr380 are nice, but I also like champion lemans and cooper trendsetter se. But unfortenantly not in production no more. You got to pay money for these. But these tornell's don't look to bad. Nice tire though.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

New batch 200 a set


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> New batch 200 a set


aye shoot me your number I wanna grab 2 pairs..or hit me asap 909 938 9098 so zuess


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

bullet one said:


> Just call n they told me $55 each carry out


just call and they told me 60$ each..


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

GT~PLATING said:


> I'm selling 40-50 sets a week at 200 why lower my price


Aye if you still got a set ill grab 2..if you have some left..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> Just got back from getting tired got them mounted and balanced. The tires are $160 a set plus tax but price check on the mounting and balance it came out to $250 out the door mounted and balanced. I thought it was a little much for labor but tires are still cheap. He has limited quantity he gets like 3 sets a day but if the demand is there the supply is unlimited. He had 3 sets on hand I bought 2 sets and the other set was spoken for. Give him a call Spanish speaking preferred but his English is ok. It's Tony's tires and wheels is Visalia ca off the 198. Phone #5596361356. Good looking tire I'll post pics in a minute


thanks for looking out CARLOS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------

